# Critique my snowboarding please



## ghuss37 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi guys, can you please look at this video my friend took of me and give me some advice for getting better form. This was my 3rd day on the blue slopes (about 6th day snowboarding overall). Some things I notice is perhaps sometimes I shift my weight on my back foot. Also, I really struggle with flats. I can't keep my board going straight and gaining/maintaining speed.

Snowboarding - YouTube


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

6th day you're doin good bud. 

I say don't be timid with the edges. Once you are done with your turn's, you go to a side slip. Dont be worried to turn, keep your nose down hill, and then turn with your opposite edge. You're not going terribly fast yet so catching an edge wont be terribly painful.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Bend your knees more. Squat. Literally act like you are taking a crap on the run. It will help your balance a ton. Other than that, it just takes time and practice.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

You're doing the foot swing. You need to concentrate on raising up as you go into the turn, then bend your knees out of the turn. Up and down. No forcing of the board to swing with your leg, that is bad. Keep your body always in line with the board and use your body weight with the up and down technique.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

you're doing good, just keep at it …. watch a shit load of youtube videos, watch others on the mountain, ask questions and most importantly spend lots of time on the board, it comes naturally, 

for me the biggest advancement I have made is to learn to be relaxed on the board, and not tense up … and I still have lots to learn 

good luck ,


----------



## ghuss37 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the advice! I am moving to Colorado in early January and will be about 2 hours from the Breckenridge area. I hope to go on the weekends and work on some of these things. I'll try to post a video in the future with my progression.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Actually, I recommend the exact opposite in regard to flexing and extending. You really want to be flexing down low for your turn initiation and then gradually rising through the turn. Being in this flexed position during the edge change allows the rider to have "softer suspension" and get their new edge set solidly. Rising through the turn really helps weight the edge to prevent it from blowing out through the control phase of the turn.
> 
> Even if the rider is using an up unweight to "pop" out of each turn, they enter the new turn very flexed and slowly ride through the turn until the end when they pop that last bit of extension. Ideally, as a rider advances, they will go from an up unweight to a down unweight to initiate each turn, This is crucial for dynamic carving and steeps riding...:thumbsup:


thats what I meant, probably badly worded. I am learning to carve switch so am going through it again myself.


----------

